# Oodles of Yodels!



## Meanderer (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## Falcon (Feb 8, 2015)

My foot was atapping through the whole song.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 8, 2015)

Loved it. Thanks, Jim. :sentimental:


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 9, 2015)

*Gary McMahan Yodels The Yodeling Man from Old Montan.*


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 23, 2015)

Awesome 1990's


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## 911 (Mar 1, 2015)

My favorite yodeler is Slim Whitman.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 1, 2015)

911 said:


> My favorite yodeler is Slim Whitman.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 1, 2015)

911 said:


> My favorite yodeler is Slim Whitman.



Slim did a number on the Martians. nthego:


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 1, 2015)

Pappy said:


> Slim did a number on the Martians. nthego:


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## avrp (Mar 11, 2015)

Hee hee...fun thread!


----------



## ndynt (Mar 11, 2015)

911 said:


> My favorite yodeler is Slim Whitman.


Slim Whitman lived up the road from me.  Very humble and quiet man.  I find it interesting that right after his death they bulldozed the house he lived in and the house next door, that he lived in before he became famous.  He did not want them to become a museum.  Rather that he be remembered by his music.  His Indian Love Call was a classic.
[video]https://youtu.be/nSsJmrI2XFg[/video]


----------



## ndynt (Mar 11, 2015)

Help...this newbie cannot find the right link, on Youtube, to have the actual video come up here.    None look the same as the example on the FAQ page.  How did you all do it?


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 11, 2015)

ndynt said:


> Slim Whitman lived up the road from me.  Very humble and quiet man.  I find it interesting that right after his death they bulldozed the house he lived in and the house next door, that he lived in before he became famous.  He did not want them to become a museum.  Rather that he be remembered by his music.  His Indian Love Call was a classic.
> [video]https://youtu.be/nSsJmrI2XFg[/video]


You click on the icon second from the right above in reply, that looks like film, and paste your you tube link.  His music is all the memorial he needs.


----------



## ndynt (Mar 11, 2015)

Ahhh now I see.  I was looking at the links in Share.  But, the link needed is the URL address.   Thanks.


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 20, 2015)

This guy is good!!!!


----------



## Cookie (Mar 20, 2015)

Amazing !


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 24, 2015)

For those who have a Birthday coming up....with oodles of candles!


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## Lara (Oct 4, 2015)

Julie Andrews - Sound of Music


----------



## Lara (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 7, 2015)

*Focus tells the story behind Hocus Pocus - interviewnthego:
*
The BEST yodeling song in rock 'n' roll!


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 10, 2015)

Swiss yodel with extra stuffing


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 12, 2015)

"Cowgirl Yodel #3"


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 22, 2015)

[h=1]A Yodelling Christmas Song - Lynne Butler[/h]


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 18, 2016)

Smoky Dawson (1913 - 2008) was an Australian country music performer, radio star, entertainer, and icon. He was widely touted as Australia's first singing cowboy complete with acoustic steel string guitar and yodel.


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 15, 2016)

Jimmie Davis - Triflin' Mama Blues
Yodels are few and far between.


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 26, 2016)

_Nola_ - Carolina Cotton, 1952  (all yodel) 
 (aka "The Yodeling Blonde Bombshell")


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 10, 2018)

Wally Cox - _There is a Tavern in the Town_, 1953


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 8, 2019)

Yodeling Fool - Wylie and The Wild West


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 24, 2019)

National Cowboy Poetry Gathering Video: Yodeling with Wylie


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 24, 2019)

...and still doing it in her old age.....


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 13, 2021)

Gene Autry and Smiley Burnette demonstrate how to herd cattle into a town - with a song and lots of yodeling! Gene sings "Yodeling Cowboy" from the 1936 Republic Pictures movie "Red River Valley."


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 13, 2021)

Merle Haggard - Anniversary Blue Yodel 1997


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 13, 2021)

LONESOME BLUE YODEL by Hank, the Yodeling Ranger 1936 (early Hank Snow)


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 13, 2021)

The Coffee Pickers Kurt and Maria Stadlin from Switzerland, yodelling at the Hometown Opry in North Wilkesboro NC USA Thanks to Mule Ferguson


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 12, 2021)

Silent Night YODEL Lullaby - Beth Williams Music /  Christmas 2021 / Merry Christmas 2022


----------



## IFortuna (Dec 22, 2021)

Thanks everyone.  I love yodeling music and mountain music too.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 22, 2021)

_The Christmas Yodel_


----------



## Mizmo (Dec 26, 2021)

another young yodeller from Ukraine


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 26, 2021)

Riders In The Sky - That's How The Yodel Was Born [Live at WAMU's Bluegrass Country]


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 28, 2022)

John Denver and Johnny Cash - Yodeling Fool


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 28, 2022)




----------

